# Recomendations for Diesel Mechanic



## Trigger (Sep 11, 2007)

I have a 2003 Dodge Cumins Pick-Up with 87,000 miles that doesn't have power taking off the problem just started the engine revs but doesn't have any pick-up. Once moving it runs great. Don't know if it is a turbo issue or the transmission. I had a similar problem in the summer and took it to the dealer in West Valley they serviced the transmission for the second time in the last 3 years, they said the transmission fluid was black and that fixed the problem until now. I have only put about 3,000 miles since the service I looked at the fluid and it looks a little dark again. Does anyone have a mechanic shop they trust that works on Diesels.


----------



## phantom (Sep 13, 2007)

I think you're going to need a transmission.


----------



## BlackCloud (Oct 12, 2012)

Duo tech in Ogden . Just fixed my dodge and is running like a champ. The guy who owns the shop also drives a diesel dodge ram


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

G & R Diesel in Riverton honest guys..


----------

